# Bout to start round 2



## Riverking47 (Sep 5, 2016)

So I have everything I need to do my second cycle except hcg.  I know some guys go without but id like to go with it.  Struggling to find some other than pal or aml.  Anyway thoughts on Cyclin with/without it?  Help with acquisition?


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 5, 2016)

I meant psl


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 5, 2016)

You can get it from safemeds4all last I knew. 

What's the plan for the cycle?


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Plan is 600 mg test c per week 12 weeks
.25 mg adex eod 14 weeks
500iu hcg per week 12 weeks


Clomid/nolva 14-18 days after last test injection for 4 weeks 

Clomid 75,50,50,50
Nolva 40,20,20,20

Pretty basic.  My source has eq as well but im not sure if I should do that too on my second cycle or how much considering the test dose.  I am open to suggestion though and if you have advice on the cycle please feel free to critique.


----------



## RichPopeye (Sep 6, 2016)

Weight loss clinics in my area sell hcg 250iu pre-drawn slin pins for $10 ea. Very costly as a last resort or a bridge until you can buy a bottle.


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Man that's is quite costly.


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 6, 2016)

I should also mention that the website you suggested requires a script.  I don't have one.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 6, 2016)

Riverking47 said:


> I should also mention that the website you suggested requires a script.  I don't have one.


Afaik, unless things have changed, they simply ask if you have one. You say yes. They don't ask again. 
That's where I got mine when I used it and never had an issue.


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 6, 2016)

I will try and see what happens


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 6, 2016)

So safemeds is asking me for my bank account # and routing#.  Echeck?  I mean that seems strange to just pass the numbers over.  It's not through like a secured link.  It just a fill in like my name and address was.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a separate checking account I use for that "just in case" and only transfer what is needed for the purchase. 
That said, I've never had an issue.


----------



## Riverking47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Today sounds good


----------



## Ryand (Sep 6, 2016)

Riverking47 said:


> Today sounds good



Do you need a checking account w/ routing and account #? Or can you go to walmart and buy a visa check card? And use that as payment.

Subbed to help. I need HCG also


----------



## Getbigandpress (Sep 8, 2016)

Reliable RX Pharmacy. I buy large quantities from them. Wu the money takes 2 weeks but good prices. I'm giving out good info here. Lol


----------



## Ryand (Sep 11, 2016)

Getbigandpress said:


> Reliable RX Pharmacy. I buy large quantities from them. Wu the money takes 2 weeks but good prices. I'm giving out good info here. Lol



Looking into it


----------

